# Mein KURARE!!!



## Kurare84 (3. März 2005)

Hallo  

Ich fahr ein ´02 Kurare und hoffe auch noch länger. Wie ich hier schonmal gelesen habe soll mein bike eine "Fehlkonstruktion" sein! Naja so langsam glaub ich es auch, weil vielleicht ist mein Rahmen auch gebrochen...
Und zwar an der Schweißnaht vom Unterrohr zur Dämpferaufnahme über die komplette Rohrbreite, ein kleiner dünner Haarriss. Ist nur die Frage ob es nur der Lack  ist...???

Wie sieht es aus mit _Garantie_ bei Bergwerk? Kaufdatum ist Jan ´03.
Ist der Fall bei Bergwerk bekannt?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Kurare?


----------



## daif (3. März 2005)

wie ich sehe hast du dich gerade erst angemeldet, aber vielleicht hast du mitbekommen, dass es bei BW grade sagen wir mal ne "turbulente Zeit" ist  

ich würde so schnell wie's geht anrufen oder deinen Händler kontaktieren


ich halt dir die Daumen!
(mach dir nicht zu große Hoffnungen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (4. März 2005)

Hallo Kurare!
Allerdings haben die stark ausgehärteten schicken Pulverbschichtungen (das Kurare ist gepulvert?) den Nachteil, im Bereich von Belastungszonen Haarrisse zu bilden. Was zwar auch nicht so toll, aber in diesem Fall schon die bessere Nachricht wäre. Weswegen Hersteller von belastbaren Bikes auch "normale" bzw. Elox-Farben anbieten.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------

